#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  ptp Power Beam m5 400 25 dbi enlace 13 km zona Rural

## rodrigosk81984

Eai galera blz, 

ptp Power Beam m5 400 25 dbi enlace 13 km zona ( Rural sem poluição ), por mais que eu calibrei o enlace de varias formar , nao passa mais que 10 mbs . 

sera que da pra melhorar ? sera que eu estou dando alguma varada ? a visada a olho nu , realmente é bem longinho , 
13 km no sistema , -71 de sinal 

Sera que da pra melhorar ,?? 

imaginei que passaria uns 25mb , pela distancia 13 km tinha que dar uns -66 eu acho ,, speed test no ptp 9mbs fiz um alinhamento ta fino

----------


## sphreak

Poste prints das abas Main e Wireless dos dois radios (4 prints) para uma melhor analise. Sem isso é só treinamento de adivinhação.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

amigo seu problema eh alinhamento mal feito!
tenho M400 aqui com ponto a ponto de 27Km com sinal de -68dbm passando 30Mb FULL

pra 13km uma M300 ja daria conta do recado, tenho ptp de 12km com uma M300 com sinal de -65dbm passando 40Mb FULL

----------


## sphreak

> amigo seu problema eh alinhamento mal feito!
> tenho M400 aqui com ponto a ponto de 27Km com sinal de -68dbm passando 30Mb FULL
> 
> pra 13km uma M300 ja daria conta do recado, tenho ptp de 12km com uma M300 com sinal de -65dbm passando 40Mb FULL


Pode ser alinhamento sim amigo. Inclusive pra reafirmar tua ideia, eu digo que qualquer centímetro fora de alinhamento em distâncias grandes, faz uma diferença enorme.

Mas nem sempre.... Te dou dois exemplos meus aqui em que o problema é visada... fresnel morto/obstruído.



Ambos estão conectados a um painel de 20dBi + Rocket... Se observar tem um a 22km e outro a 10km... Comparativamente o de 10km está pior que o de 22km, pois está com sinal de -81dBm.

Eu pessoalmente fui conferir esses clientes (as vezes instalador faz serviço porco)... E não teve jeito. Como são cliente$ bon$ (vários contratos) e estão há muito tempo comigo estou levando... Mas sem repetidora sem chance nesses meus dois casos.

----------


## johnsonpvd

> Pode ser alinhamento sim amigo. Inclusive pra reafirmar tua ideia, eu digo que qualquer centímetro fora de alinhamento em distâncias grandes, faz uma diferença enorme.
> 
> Mas nem sempre.... Te dou dois exemplos meus aqui em que o problema é visada... fresnel morto/obstruído.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambos estão conectados a um painel de 20dBi + Rocket... Se observar tem um a 22km e outro a 10km... Comparativamente o de 10km está pior que o de 22km, pois está com sinal de -81dBm.
> 
> Eu pessoalmente fui conferir esses clientes (as vezes instalador faz serviço porco)... E não teve jeito. Como são cliente$ bon$ (vários contratos) e estão há muito tempo comigo estou levando... Mas sem repetidora sem chance nesses meus dois casos.


Cara, uma dúvida. Em antena vc deixou feed only. Não fica pior assim? Vlw

Enviado via SM-A700FD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Quando é deixado em feed only, o Airos não leva em conta o ganho da antena para o cálculo do EIRP, então o rádio opera na potência regulada. Nesse caso em que eu deixei em feed only é o cliente mais distante... 22km ... precisava de toda potência do radio... 26dBm. 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

@*rodrigosk81984* @*sphreak*

olha meu p2p de 27km com sinal de -66dbm


to usando 1 par de M400 e passa 35Mb full nesse ponto a ponto de 37km

[]´s

----------


## sphreak

> @*rodrigosk81984* @*sphreak*
> 
> olha meu p2p de 27km com sinal de -66dbm
> 
> 
> to usando 1 par de M400 e passa 35Mb full nesse ponto a ponto de 37km
> 
> []´s


PTP excelente amigo

----------


## joaodandrea

Me passa as coordenadas, alturas de torres, potência dos rádios e modelo de antena que vejo faço uma análise, sem custo. 
https://www.facebook.com/DicasRF/

----------


## rosemiro

Boa noite pessoal
Alguem poderia me dizer onde esta o erro neste ptp
usava duas litebeam m5 tinha um otimo sinal, resolvi mudar para as powerbeam para ter mais velocidade na minha net, mas o sinal ficou horrivel

----------


## avatar52

Como quer ter qualidade com um sinal horrível desse? 

Se no outro enlace funcionava perfeito e ao trocar ficou assim, então as condições de zona de fresnel e visada permanecem as mesmas, verifique agora seu alinhamento.

----------


## sphreak

> Boa noite pessoal
> Alguem poderia me dizer onde esta o erro neste ptp
> usava duas litebeam m5 tinha um otimo sinal, resolvi mudar para as powerbeam para ter mais velocidade na minha net, mas o sinal ficou horrivel


Desative a opção "Calculate EIRP limit" na aba wireless. Seu rádio parece estar limitando em EIRP 30 dBm. Ajuste a potência do rádio para que o sinal fique em pelo menos -65dBm recebidos em cada lado.

Agora... Você tem que revisar muito bem esse fresnel e alinhamento, porque em 5505 Mhz em 5km um EIRP de 30dBm era pra chegar pelo menos -68dBm e nao -74dBm

----------


## rosemiro

> Desative a opção "Calculate EIRP limit" na aba wireless. Seu rádio parece estar limitando em EIRP 30 dBm. Ajuste a potência do rádio para que o sinal fique em pelo menos -65dBm recebidos em cada lado.
> 
> Agora... Você tem que revisar muito bem esse fresnel e alinhamento, porque em 5505 Mhz em 5km um EIRP de 30dBm era pra chegar pelo menos -68dBm e nao -74dBm


A opcao esta"Calculate EIRP limit" desativada em ambas antenas.
Consegui melhorar o alinhamento, esta agora em 68, mas esta variando.
Quanto ao fresnel, este esta 100% limpo, deve ser burrice com o alinhamento de minha parte mesmo.

----------


## sphreak

> A opcao esta"Calculate EIRP limit" desativada em ambas antenas.
> Consegui melhorar o alinhamento, esta agora em 68, mas esta variando.
> Quanto ao fresnel, este esta 100% limpo, deve ser burrice com o alinhamento de minha parte mesmo.


Não amigo... Pode ver que o "Limite EIRP calculado" esta marcado. Veja que tua potencia de saída (energia de saida) esta em 5dBm!!!!!!!!! Se não conseguir desmarcar mude a antena para "feed only"

----------

